
How to find IT IRC servers - peterteter
I heard the internet still lives in IRC servers. How to find servers where ppl talk about what is happening?
======
synack
[https://netsplit.de/networks/](https://netsplit.de/networks/)

[https://netsplit.de/channels/popular.php](https://netsplit.de/channels/popular.php)

